# Rattlin' jigs



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

The eyes love these thru the ice and early spring. I make these from tubing I get from work. I weld a wire eye in one end; place 5-10 BB's inside (depending on size/wt), then weld wire eye in opposite end. Put on split ring and a #4 or #6 treble. Last year I only had silver, but this year I found some color to add to the collection. These here are 2-3 inches long and about 3/8 oz. When jigged they rattle twice as loud as the "Buckshot".


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are beautiful. They look like they'd be good and noisy too.

Do you clear them when they're done?

I wish I could weld. Could solder accomplish something similar or would it fail to hold the line tie and hook hanger?


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

No I don't clear coat them. The colors are just foil stickers that I bought. Hopefully they stay on, they seem to be stuck pretty good as they tear off in little pieces after applied ( I know from the ones I screwed up ). As far as solder it should work as long as everything is cleaned. Maybe flux too?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Chief
nice spoons, looks like they are Round, like a cycelnder, right? What kind of action do they have in the water ? what do you use for BB'S ?
A little tip on the tape, looks like you used waterproff lure tape, from experence ,some of that stuff stays on good and some dont, always found it best to coat with Devcon 2 part epoxy, then you dont have to worry about it coming off.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool! Those look excellent! They really resemble the Rattle Snakie Spoons a lot. Almost identical. I have been making spoons out of tubing myself and have made several that are real similar (pics in my gallery) with BB's but without the prism tape. Most of my spoons in the pics anyways, are lead filled and flat jigging spoons, but I have left others open enough to allow the BB's to slide freely. You are right, they are the loudest rattle of any spoon or lure for that matter I have heard. Great job on these. I'll bet they would do well on the smallies. I need to go pick up some tape.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Buckeye Mike
They are all made from tubular material. Some I leave as round and others I flatten out leaving just enough room for the BB's (its hard to tell in the pics but 3 are flat sided). I am also experimenting with bending them kind of in a banana shape, but I don't have any done yet. I use steel BB's as they are make more noise.


----------

